# Groin Protection Medical Procedure??



## Kane (Mar 7, 2006)

I notice I have a paranoia during MM sparring, such as TKD sparring. Even though I know the rules prohibit it and the other person won't hit me there with intent, I still have some fear that sort of effects my peformance.

Is there currently a medical procedure or surgery that can be done with the testicles to make less sensitive to pain without causing a problem with sexual activity? Or without effecting sperm? I want to keep my family jewels but it would be great if there was a way to numb the pain to the point where it feels the same as getting hit in areas such as your arm or leg.

Or I could where a cup but at times they are a bit uncomfortable. Anyone know some medical procedure for what I am talking about?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't believe such a thing exists. Why don't you just wear a cup? Better to be a little uncomfortable than start messing around surgically with something like that...even if there were such a procedure, you'd be taking a huge risk with it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2006)

Get a cup. At least you won't have to worry about some doctor sneezing right in the middle of said procedure eh? Cups are infinitely more cheaper too.

Get a cup and learn better how to protect that "vital" area. It's something we all (men anyway) have to deal with... though I'm sure women have equal concerns as they're umm... more sensitive than us men.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 7, 2006)

Moved to Health Tips

~Tess 
-MT Assist. Admin


I sure wouldn't mess around with surgical procedures... Sounds like you're talking about nerve severing.. If a nerve is severed.. you lose feeling.. (think that through)...

Wear a cup.. and block efficiently..

To MaCaver.. I don't think females worry at all about such matters..


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 7, 2006)

I can understand your concerns as even the experienced kickers may get one in there in the fray. As a female, it hurts there as well but not to the degree of you guys.  I can't believe you haven't been using a cup.  I would advise getting used to it and blocking as others have said.  TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Moved to Health Tips
> 
> ~Tess
> -MT Assist. Admin
> ...



giggles...


----------



## bydand (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh please, get a cup!  Makes me woosey just thinking of the things that could go wrong by messing with bits of anatomy there.  While I'm sure there are things that COULD be done, I doubt there would be a Dr. who would perform the procedure just to keep the pain down from getting an accidental shot to the "boys" during training.  My 2 cents; excuse me while I go sit somewhere quiet with a cold glass of something.



Scott G.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

You would rather endure a surgical procedure _down there_ than wear a cup?

*passes the proverbial 'jar' to Kane*

Dood ... Buy and wear a cup, block effectively, and get some Shaolin training. 

Whee Doggies ....


----------



## lonecoyote (Mar 7, 2006)

I was watching "Dr. 90210" the other day, it is a show about a plastic surgeon in Beverly Hills, a reality show, and it profiles folks and tells their story as they get their surgeries. A guy went in for, I think it was called "hidden penis syndrome" or something like that. They basically excised a bunch of skin around his penis, though it was more complicated than that. Maybe you could somehow have them do that operation in reverse. by the way, this thread is insane.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 7, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> Or I could where a cup but at times they are a bit uncomfortable. Anyone know some medical procedure for what I am talking about?


 
Seriously, please take a long, slow read of what you are saying.

Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 7, 2006)

For a nominal fee I will agree to kick you as hard as I can in the groin until you stop feeling any pain from the kicks and can fight without worry about a shot to the boys.   

Get a cup.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 7, 2006)

Sharp objects in that area of my body? I don't think so.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

I think they could remove em for you.  We might have to start calling you "Kanette" tho.

:erg::erg::erg:​


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 20, 2006)

A long time ago and still occassionally today samuris actually push their testicles back into their bodies. Gross but effective. They could take a hit better than girls when they were pushed in.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 20, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> I notice I have a paranoia during MM sparring, such as TKD sparring. Even though I know the rules prohibit it and the other person won't hit me there with intent, I still have some fear that sort of effects my peformance.
> 
> Is there currently a medical procedure or surgery that can be done with the testicles to make less sensitive to pain without causing a problem with sexual activity? Or without effecting sperm? I want to keep my family jewels but it would be great if there was a way to numb the pain to the point where it feels the same as getting hit in areas such as your arm or leg.
> 
> Or I could where a cup but at times they are a bit uncomfortable. Anyone know some medical procedure for what I am talking about?


I recomend full castration with testoserone treatments; however, that wont save your pubic bone. Maybe just learn to protect you groin better.
Sean


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 20, 2006)

Rats! TOD beat me to it.  

But seriously, where I spar, we all are groin hunters.  It was like that before I got there, and probably will be long after I'm gone.  Yeah, when you first start wearing one, they are a little uncomfortable.  But it won't take long to get used to it.

At a TKD BB testing at my wifes old school, I saw a student decide to take his cup off for the self defense portion of the test.  Well, his remaining teste is getting kinda lonely now without his old buddy.  

Wear a cup.l

Jeff


----------



## MaxRob (Oct 18, 2013)

You obviously have a  v. low pain threshold,There are pain conditioning exercises in some martial arts but the road can be long and v painful, before achieving ...........
As all say try and fit an effective cup!,
as a guy I hate cups as they restrict movement but I live with the curse of the v high pain threshold syndrome, at least you know when injury calls its card.... Some of us don't   And it is far worse! Pain is the alarm bell , This kind of trauma is rare, please keep you sensitivity, believe me, a d forget surgery .


----------



## MaxRob (Oct 15, 2014)

If you have a low  normal pain threshold wear protective wear...surgery is irreversible damage.


----------

